# Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. September 2007)

*Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??*

Also ich habe heute bei mir ein seltsames Phenomen festgestellt:
Ich wollte mit nem Kumpel über TS quatschen und der hat sich über ein ständiges Brummen bei mir beschwert. Ich hab dann einfach mal das Mikro in Windows unmuted und konnte hören, was er meinte. Da war wirklich ein extrem lautes Brummen! Ich dachte, das liegt halt am Treiber und hab den neusten von der Realtek Homepage gesaugt. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Wenn ich den Mikroboost einschalte, wird dieses Brummen sogar um einiges lauter! Zufällig hab ich dann mal mein Gehäuse berührt und *schwupp*, das Brummen war weg!! Als ich wieder loslies war es aber wieder da.  
Liegt das an mir? Bin ich irgendwie aufgeladen oder so?  Ich hab das Headset mal auf die Erde gelegt aber das Brummen war noch da.. Testweise berührte ich mit einer Hand das Mikro und mit der anderen das Gehäuse: Brummen weg. Wenn ich eins von beidem loslasse ist es wieder da!
Als letztes hab ich das Mikro mal direkt ans Gehäuse gehalten: Brummen weg!
Je näher das Mikro an meinen Körper herankommt, desto lauter brummt es (wenn ich das Case berühre hört es wieder auf)! 

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, was das sein kann?? Ich find das jedenfalls ziemlich seltsam!  

EDIT: Ich habs grade am PC meiner Eltern getestet, genau das gleiche.


----------



## mr_caedez (30. September 2007)

*AW: Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??*

Hatte mal genau das selbe Problem gehabt. Vlt hilft es eventuell ein Kabel mit der Heizung und Gehäuse zu verbinden, ich geb da aber keine Garantie drauf ob das gut geht .
Es wird wohl eine Masseschleife sein, eventuell kannst du auch mal Netzstecker tauschen / andere Dose verwenden, Mehrfachstecker etc tauschen.
Bei mir hat sich das irgendwie nach einer Weile selber gelöst, es ist auch manchmal abhängig davon was für andere Verbraucher du im Raum hast.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2007)

*AW: Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??*



			
				mr_caedez am 30.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mal genau das selbe Problem gehabt. Vlt hilft es eventuell ein Kabel mit der Heizung und Gehäuse zu verbinden, ich geb da aber keine Garantie drauf ob das gut geht .
> Es wird wohl eine Masseschleife sein, eventuell kannst du auch mal Netzstecker tauschen / andere Dose verwenden, Mehrfachstecker etc tauschen.
> Bei mir hat sich das irgendwie nach einer Weile selber gelöst, es ist auch manchmal abhängig davon was für andere Verbraucher du im Raum hast.




ja, das sind u.a. zu lange kabelwege, die das brummen dann verstärken - evtl. hilft schon ein umstecken einiger stromstecker


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. September 2007)

*AW: Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??*

Thx für die Beiträge. Nur wundert es mich, dass bei meinen Eltern das gleiche Problem auftrat. 

Lustigerweise hatten die grade nen PC-Absturz und nach längerem Gucken und Suchen hab ich gemerkt, dass es die Soundkarte zerschossen hat!!!  
Zufall, nachdem ich vorhin das Headset da ausprobiert hab?


----------



## AndreasMarkert (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mikro macht seltsame Geräusche wenn ich das Gehäuse nicht anfasse??*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 30.09.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Thx für die Beiträge. Nur wundert es mich, dass bei meinen Eltern das gleiche Problem auftrat.
> 
> Lustigerweise hatten die grade nen PC-Absturz und nach längerem Gucken und Suchen hab ich gemerkt, dass es die Soundkarte zerschossen hat!!!
> Zufall, nachdem ich vorhin das Headset da ausprobiert hab?


Hört sich nach Kabelbruch im Headset an. Ein Kurzschluss würde auch das abrauchen der Soundkarte erklären.


----------

